# Blackout: Bereitet Ihr Euch vor?



## JSEngineering (8 März 2022)

Hallo Stammtisch...

schon vor der aktuellen Situation war es ja bekannt, daß unsere Netze, speziell wegen der Erneuerbaren, an manchen Stellen extrem empfindlich sind und es durchaus in bestimmten Situationen zu flächigen Blackouts kommen kann.
Nun haben wir eine Situation, wo wir zusätzlich mit eventuellen (cyber)terroristischen Angriffen rechnen müssen und auch ggf. im nächsten Winter die Erzeugung nicht mehr ausreichend sichergestellt ist. Kombiniert mit ungünstigen Wetterlagen kann das natürlich in Kettenreaktion zu einem wirklich großflächigen Blackout führen.

Macht Ihr Euch Gedanken darüber?
Macht Ihr etwas, um Euch auf solche Situationen vorzubereiten?
Macht Ihr Euch momentan darüber mehr Gedanken als normal?

Vom GDV dazu ein Artikel aus dem Januar:








						Blackout: Vom drohenden Kollaps der Gesellschaft
					






					www.gdv.de
				




Gruß
    Jens


----------



## ducati (8 März 2022)

Ein interessantes Buch zu dem Thema:


			Amazon.de
		


Ansonsten Gedanken mach ich mir schon. Vorbereiten nicht wirklich...


----------



## NBerger (8 März 2022)

Alsi ich renne jetzt schon seit 13 Tagen panisch im Keis!

Muss ich sonnst noch was machen? ☣️


----------



## ducati (8 März 2022)

NBerger schrieb:


> Alsi ich renne jetzt schon seit 13 Tagen panisch im Keis!


Laufrad mit Generator wär besser...


----------



## JSEngineering (8 März 2022)

NBerger schrieb:


> Alsi ich renne jetzt schon seit 13 Tagen panisch im Keis!
> 
> Muss ich sonnst noch was machen? ☣️


Vielleicht noch die Papiertüte bereit halten, falls Du hyperventilierst...


----------



## Lars Weiß (8 März 2022)

Ich habe für Licht und Heizung eine USV, die mir im Notfall die Heizkreispumpe von meinem Kaminofen weiter versorgt, damit mir die Wassertasche nicht um die Ohren fliegt.

Ansonsten mache ich mir über das Thema Blackout ehrlich gesagt wenig Gedanken, da in unseren Stromnetz ausreichend Maßnahmen vorhanden sind, die einen Blackout verhindern sollten.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 März 2022)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Macht Ihr Euch Gedanken darüber?


Ja aber unabhängig von der jetzigen Situation ( Corona / Ukranine )


JSEngineering schrieb:


> Macht Ihr etwas, um Euch auf solche Situationen vorzubereiten?


Bereits vor Jahren. Kachelofen montiert, Brunnen im Garten, ausreichend getrocknetes Holz auf Vorrat,
Klar ist das keine Dauerlösung aber wenigstens bekomme ich das Haus warm und habe (im Notfall ) was zum trinken / duschen.
Ich habe das Ganze auch nicht gemacht, da ich an einen Blackout denke/glaube sondern eher wegen einfacheren Gründen
wie z.B. Strommast beschädigt wegen Sturm/Schneelast, Kabel bei Baggerarbeiten beschädigt usw... was ja doch hin und wieder
mal vorkommt. Stromaggregat habe ich nicht, ohne Strom und Internet kann es ja auch ganz ok sein. Ich habe Kerzen und ein volles Bücherregal.


JSEngineering schrieb:


> Macht Ihr Euch momentan darüber mehr Gedanken als normal?


Nein


----------



## JSEngineering (8 März 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Stromaggregat habe ich nicht, ohne Strom und Internet kann es ja auch ganz ok sein.


Natürlich kann es mit Buch im Kerzenschein gemütlich sein - so lange es jedem im Haushalt gut geht und nichts weiter passiert außer "Strom is wech"...

Was mich dabei besorgt - auch bereits unabhängig von der aktuellen Lage - ist, daß wir "früher" bei unserem 2-Draht-Telefon eine Notstromversorgung im Netz hatten, so daß man den Notruf ggf. über längere Zeit erreichen konnte.
Heute läuft alles VoIP... Router aus = Telefon tot. Mobilfunk wird nur für max. 20 Minuten an "einigen" Zugangspunkten bereitgestellt.
Was, wenn Bagger/Schnee die Stromversorgung lahm legt und im Haus ein Notfall eintritt? Feuer? Herzinfarkt?
Da nach dem 2. WK alle Notfall-Maßnahmen abgeschafft wurden, stehen auch die Rettungskräfte vor dem gleichen Problem.
In unserer Gemeinde wurde dafür nun das neue Feuerwehrhaus extra autark gebaut, damit das als Anlaufstelle dienen kann, um Notrufe ggf. weiterzugeben.
Wir gehen in allen Belangen rückwärts, anstatt vorwärts in der Verfügbarkeit... alles On Demand...


----------



## de vliegende hollander (8 März 2022)

Ich mach mir da gedanken ja. Schön länger.
Für Jahren hab ich mal Kollegen gefragt (Kollegen vom Generator / netzschutz / Erregung) , wie will mann in himmelsnam das Netzt stabil halten wenn die grosse jungs vom netzt gehen.
Eher das. Nicht unbedingt die aktuelle Situation.

Diese Sommes soll mein neue Zählerschrank offiziell in Betrieb gehen. ich erweiter die mit eine extra Einspeisemöglichkeit. Sprich, Umschalter netz / Generator. nur weil ich es kann, und kaum etwas extra kostet.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 März 2022)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Was, wenn Bagger/Schnee die Stromversorgung lahm legt und im Haus ein Notfall eintritt? Feuer? Herzinfarkt?


Also wenn ein Bagger einen Strommast umballert, ich dann weil ich das SPS-Forum nicht mehr erreichen kann einen Herzinfarkt bekomme und meine Partnerin es innerhalb von 20 Minuten nicht schafft, Hilfe zu holen, dann soll es wohl so sein. Ganz ehrlich. Soweit denke ich nicht. Früher haben wir keine Handy´s gehabt und wir haben mehrtägige Bergtouren und noch ganz anderes gemacht ( gezeltet im Wald... )
Da hat man auch >16 Stunden mal niemand erreicht oder gesehen. Na und. Soll man jetzt im Schneckenhaus leben?


----------



## JSEngineering (8 März 2022)

Nein, von Schneckenhaus habe ich nicht gesprochen.
Zum einen ist es ein Unterschied: Der Bagger kommt unerwartet, die Bergtour ist geplant und vorbereitet. Kalkuliertes Risiko... zum anderen: Man muß ja auch nicht immer nur von dem "normalen" Haushalt eines gesunden 40jährigen ausgehen, sondern auch von Haushalten, die auf derlei Kommunikation angewiesen sind.
Ich frage mich nur: Wir hatten das alles schon mal: "Einfache" Technik, hoch verfügbar. Wird/wurde alles zurückgebaut. Jetzt fangen die Städte wieder an, Sirenen zu montieren. Warum lernt man daraus nicht und macht in anderen Bereichen die selben Fehler wieder?
Das ist eine generelle Frage, keine Frage der aktuellen Situation...
Gemünzt auf die Ursprungsfrage: Wie wird beispielsweise die Kommunikation mit der Bevölkerung im Krisenfall aufrecht erhalten? Es wird alles digitaler, alles empfindlicher...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 März 2022)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Der Bagger kommt unerwartet, die Bergtour ist geplant und vorbereitet. Kalkuliertes Risiko


Ich kalkuliere bei einer Bergtour nie einen Herzinfarkt


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 März 2022)

Ich kann nur eins sagen, lasst euch nicht von der Angst leiten. Es gibt immer einen Weg.

Heute ist es für eine/n 20 jährigen unvorstellbar wie man ohne Handy das Haus oder gar das Land verlassen kann. Früher ging es und zwar ohne Probleme. Mit 18 hatte ich ein Auto welches komplett Schrott war und öfters mal überkochte oder aus anderen Gründen liegen blieb. Na und. Mit dem bin ich noch nach Süditalien gefahren. Mit vier Sixpack Wasser für den Kühler und einem 5L Kanister Öl im Kofferraum, einem Schraubenzieher, Hammer und 10/13ér Schlüssel. Und das alles ohne Handy, alles in Eigenverantwortung. Keine Kommunikation, in Süditalien mit Händen und Füßen

Und es ging ja doch. Und schön wars.


----------



## JoGi65 (8 März 2022)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Hallo Stammtisch...
> 
> schon vor der aktuellen Situation war es ja bekannt, daß unsere Netze, speziell wegen der Erneuerbaren, an manchen Stellen extrem empfindlich sind und es durchaus in bestimmten Situationen zu flächigen Blackouts kommen kann....
> 
> ...



Ja, aber schon länger, da wir etwas abgelegen doch öfter mal einen Stromausfall haben.



JSEngineering schrieb:


> Macht Ihr etwas, um Euch auf solche Situationen vorzubereiten?



Vorhanden:
USV für Internet, Switch, SPS, Server etc. für ca. 30min.
Notstromgenerator Hyundai HY4000i D und 25l Sprit im Keller, Autotank vom Oldtimer mit 95l meistens recht voll. Vor kurzem schon benötigt und funktioniert ganz gut.



JSEngineering schrieb:


> Macht Ihr Euch momentan darüber mehr Gedanken als normal?



Nicht durch den Krieg, aber generell wird Strom das neue Öl. Somit ist ein Carport in Bau, das zu den 10,9 kWp PV zusätzliche 6kWp und einen Batteriefähigen Wechselrichter bekommt.
Bei der jetzigen Situation kann auch der Sprit knapp werden.


----------



## Frohnius (8 März 2022)

JoGi65 schrieb:


> Nicht durch den Krieg, aber generell wird Strom das neue Öl. Somit ist ein Carport in Bau, das zu den 10,9 kWp PV zusätzliche 6kWp und einen Batteriefähigen Wechselrichter bekommt.
> Bei der jetzigen Situation kann auch der Sprit knapp werden.




hab ich auch schon darüber nachgedacht, ohne strom bleibt ja auch die heizung aus ....

man bräuchte aber zumindest einen inselwechselrichter und trennschalter zum netz ....
bei stromausfall sind die wechselrichter ja sonst aus 

batterie halte ich für wenig rentabel .. 4-5 monate im jahr wird die batterie eh nicht voll ...
als buffer bei netzausfall aber durchaus eine überlegung wert.

ein backup für inet halte ich für wenig sinnvoll ... nützt ja nichts wenn nur mein router noch läuft und die netzknoten offline sind .. lediglich lte bietet dann noch 1-2 stunden buffer, da die stationen meist mit akku ausgestattet sind.


----------



## Hesse (8 März 2022)

Für die, die eine PV – Anage auf dem Dach haben.
Ist die den auch „Inseltauglich“ oder habt ihr dafür ein Plan “B“ ?


----------



## dekuika (8 März 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich kalkuliere bei einer Bergtour nie einen Herzinfarkt


Ich weiß auch nicht, wie wir unsere Kindheit vor der Erfindung des Fahrradhelms überlebt haben. Scheinbar hatten wir Glück.


----------



## ducati (8 März 2022)

Zu Hause ist das doch erstmal kein Problem.

Ansonsten ist halt die Frage, wie lange der Stromausfall dauert... Bei 5+x Tagen bricht das Chaos aus.

In keinem Supermarkt gibts was zu kaufen, weil die Kassen nicht funktionieren. Alles tiefgekühlte ist im Arsch, Tanken geht auch nicht mehr. Geld gibts auch keins mehr am Automaten. Krankenhäuser können keinen mehr behandeln. Arbeiten kann man auch nicht mehr gehen. Bahn fährt keine, Flugzeug auch nicht. usw. Das komplette Leben hängt von Elektroenergieversorgung ab.
Selbst wenn Du zu Hause Kartoffeln hortest, kommen nach 5 Tagen die freundlichen Nachbarn und wollen mit Nachdruck etwas abhaben...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 März 2022)

Ich hab nen 3kw-Moppel im Gartenhaus stehen. Wenn die Autos bei Stromausfall relativ vollgetankt sind reicht das für ein paar Tage.

Mein Nachbar hat einen Kamin. Also tun wir uns im Winter  zusammen 

ER - Wärme
ICH - Licht 

Im Sommer halt um die Gefrierkühltruhe im Keller etwas länger am leben zu erhalten.


----------



## Markus (8 März 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich kann nur eins sagen, lasst euch nicht von der Angst leiten. Es gibt immer einen Weg.
> 
> Heute ist es für eine/n 20 jährigen unvorstellbar wie man ohne Handy das Haus oder gar das Land verlassen kann. Früher ging es und zwar ohne Probleme. Mit 18 hatte ich ein Auto welches komplett Schrott war und öfters mal überkochte oder aus anderen Gründen liegen blieb. Na und. Mit dem bin ich noch nach Süditalien gefahren. Mit vier Sixpack Wasser für den Kühler und einem 5L Kanister Öl im Kofferraum, einem Schraubenzieher, Hammer und 10/13ér Schlüssel. Und das alles ohne Handy, alles in Eigenverantwortung. Keine Kommunikation, in Süditalien mit Händen und Füßen
> 
> Und es ging ja doch. Und schön wars.



genau das will JSE doch sagen - solche Autos gibt es nicht mehr...


----------



## Heinileini (8 März 2022)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Wir gehen in allen Belangen rückwärts, anstatt vorwärts in der Verfügbarkeit... alles On Demand...


Alle sind sie am OutSourcen, auch die, an die man outgesourced hat und niemand hat mehr den Überblick.
Eines Tages werden wir erstmal so richtig merken, dass letztendlich nicht mehr alle Wege nach Rom führen, sondern alle in China starten.
Nein, ich habe übertrieben, einige starten auch in Indien.



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich kalkuliere bei einer Bergtour nie einen Herzinfarkt


Und bei einer Baggerfahrt durch die Eifel?


----------



## JSEngineering (8 März 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich kann nur eins sagen, lasst euch nicht von der Angst leiten. Es gibt immer einen Weg.
> 
> Heute ist es für eine/n 20 jährigen unvorstellbar wie man ohne Handy das Haus oder gar das Land verlassen kann. Früher ging es und zwar ohne Probleme. Mit 18 hatte ich ein Auto welches komplett Schrott war und öfters mal überkochte oder aus anderen Gründen liegen blieb. Na und. Mit dem bin ich noch nach Süditalien gefahren. Mit vier Sixpack Wasser für den Kühler und einem 5L Kanister Öl im Kofferraum, einem Schraubenzieher, Hammer und 10/13ér Schlüssel. Und das alles ohne Handy, alles in Eigenverantwortung. Keine Kommunikation, in Süditalien mit Händen und Füßen
> 
> Und es ging ja doch. Und schön wars.


natürlich gibt es immer einen Weg...
aber auch Du hast Dich auf Deinen Trip vorbereitet: Wasser, Öl, Werkzeug... genau darum geht es ja in der Fragestellung.

Und um genau auf Dein Beispiel in der aktuellen Situation einzugehen: Wir bleiben am Straßenrand liegen, weil uns die Chips für das Steuergerät fehlen. Selber reparieren geht nicht mehr. Der Russe fährt lustig mit den alten Wagen, die wir ihm verkauft haben, mit Werkzeug, Wasser und Öl im Kofferraum noch die nächsten Jahre durchs Land...

Es geht mir bei der Frage nicht um Angst machen, sondern um die Frage: wie seht Ihr das?

Deine Sicht kenne ich jetzt 😉


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 März 2022)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> natürlich gibt es immer einen Weg...
> aber auch Du hast Dich auf Deinen Trip vorbereitet: Wasser, Öl, Werkzeug... genau darum geht es ja in der Fragestellung.


So gesehen hast du natürlich Recht.



JSEngineering schrieb:


> Es geht mir bei der Frage nicht um Angst machen, sondern um die Frage: wie seht Ihr das?


Es ist wohl alles eine Frage unserer ( hohen ) Ansprüche. Wenn jeder ( oder viele ) alles moderner und intelligenter möchte, dann wird es zwangsläufig auch Probleme mit sich bringen.

Schwierige Frage.


----------



## ducati (8 März 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Alle sind sie am OutSourcen, auch die, an die man outgesourced hat und niemand hat mehr den Überblick.


Deutschland hat sich in den letzten Jahren von allem und jedem abhängig gemacht. Und es geht immer weiter, siehe Abschaffung EC/Giro-Kartensystem...
🙄🤷‍♂️


----------



## JoGi65 (8 März 2022)

Hesse schrieb:


> Für die, die eine PV – Anage auf dem Dach haben.
> Ist die den auch „Inseltauglich“ oder habt ihr dafür ein Plan “B“ ?


Meine noch nicht. Deswegen als Notnagel der Generator. Aber beim Ausbau kommt ein 10kW Fronius Gen24 sofern verfügbar dazu. Akku weiß ich noch nicht. Richtige Inselwechselrichter Lösung ist sehr teuer.


----------



## nade (8 März 2022)

Also... Stromaggregat, leider nur ein Benziner.. oder doch besser gut so? Gasbetrieb als 2. Option? "nur" 4Kva. Den hab ich aber schon um die 20 Jahre damals von der Feuerwehr gekauft wo er ausgemustert wurde. So.. Kühl Gefriergeräte haben ca. 12h wo die die Kälte halten. Also über Nacht brauch die Terrorkiste nicht laufen. Abendstunden, Morgenstunden. Gekühltes eine Zeit schon einmal gerettet. Zulegen werd ich mir aber noch einen Gaskocher 2 Platten? Heizung nun ja Zentralheizung, aber auch durch klugen Betrieb des Aggregates sicher über mehrere Tage zumindest für eine gewisse Wärme betriebsbereit haltbar. PV Anlage ohne Anmeldung mehr oder weniger nur Inselbetrieb in Planung. Vermutlich 6Kwp Module und einen Akkupack.. ich weiß noch nicht ob Oldschool Blei Säure, oder doch was ich auch schon auf dem "Bildungskanal" Youtube gesehn hab einen Eigenbau.. Größe? Geldbeutel abhängig und auch danach was sich für einen Wechselrichter ergattern lässt.
Feuerstelle Schwenker und Smoker vorhanden, also letzte Notversorgung auch hier sicher gestellt.
Die Grünen jubeln ja gerade weil ihr damaliges Ziel 5Mark den Liter Sprit kommen sie ja verdächtig nahe. Mit Schützenhilfe eines ehemaligen Blackrock Bankers der da mal eben mit Cum Ex und jetzt Kanzler. Oder einem Wendehals Finanzminister der mal eben so denkt, jeden Euro den ein in Deutschland lebender und/oder arbeitender nicht hat, ist ein guter Euro...
Also ich seh dem noch gelassen entgegen, es gibt immer wege und Mittel sich mit sowas zu Arrangieren.
Für einen genaueren Stromverbrauch bin ich eh momentan dran mir einen Janitza Zähler zu beschaffen um mal eben für ne Woche oder nen Monat daten zu Sammeln, wie die Lastspitzen aussehn.
Prio wäre eben erstmal so lange wie Möglich die Kühl und Gefriergeräte im Laufen zu halten, nichts wäre Ärgerlicher als alles wegwerfen zu müssen und 1 Tag später ist wieder alles wie wenn nie was gewesen wäre. Ach ja und ohne Kaffe geht mal gar nicht.


----------



## Oberchefe (8 März 2022)

> In keinem Supermarkt gibts was zu kaufen, weil die Kassen nicht funktionieren.



Das habe ich vor einigen Jahren auf Mallorca erlebt: Stromausfall, im Laden war es etwas duster. Die Kassiererin hat das das Obst in die Hand genommen und das Gewicht geschätzt. Zusammengerechnet mit dem Taschenrechner. Hat trotz allem funktioniert. Man muss  nur wollen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 März 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Die Kassiererin hat das das Obst in die Hand genommen und das Gewicht geschätzt. Zusammengerechnet mit dem Taschenrechner


In Deutschland undenkbar ( ok, auf dem Land schon ) 😉


----------



## JSEngineering (8 März 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Das habe ich vor einigen Jahren auf Mallorca erlebt: Stromausfall, im Laden war es etwas duster. Die Kassiererin hat das das Obst in die Hand genommen und das Gewicht geschätzt. Zusammengerechnet mit dem Taschenrechner. Hat trotz allem funktioniert. Man muss  nur wollen.



Das wird bei uns nicht funktionieren: Hier haben wir nur große Supermarktketten mit zentraler Erfassung der Kassiervorgänge und nicht kleine inhabergeführte Läden.

Zudem fehlt der Wille, die Entscheidung zu treffen, das Können und die Dokumente für die Quittung...


----------



## nade (8 März 2022)

da wird sogar noch regionsweise mit dem Abakus gerechnet.


----------



## ducati (9 März 2022)

nade schrieb:


> da wird sogar noch regionsweise mit dem Abakus gerechnet.


Das erklär hier mal dem Finanzamt...


----------



## ducati (9 März 2022)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Das wird bei uns nicht funktionieren: Hier haben wir nur große Supermarktketten mit zentraler Erfassung der Kassiervorgänge und nicht kleine inhabergeführte Läden.
> 
> Zudem fehlt der Wille, die Entscheidung zu treffen, das Können und die Dokumente für die Quittung...


Spätestens wenn die Supermärkte am Tag 6 leergeplündert sind, kommt eh kein Nachschub...


----------



## nade (9 März 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Das erklär hier mal dem Finanzamt...


ganz einfach: das ist wie bit schupsen, nur kugel. es ist eben noch nicht das neuland internet gesichtet worden. die komischen dinger die computer heißen... die machen auch nicht den stall... und wäre was für euch, neue evrsion von beamtenmicado.^^


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 März 2022)

nade schrieb:


> ganz einfach: das ist wie bit schupsen, nur kugel. es ist eben noch nicht das neuland internet gesichtet worden. die komischen dinger die computer heißen... die machen auch nicht den stall... und wäre was für euch, neue evrsion von beamtenmicado.^^


Hallo nade,
kannst du mir das mal bitte übersetzen,
ich habe kein Wort verstanden ?


----------



## Krumnix (9 März 2022)

Bin da seit ca. 4 Jahren bei mir dran. 
Aktuell habe ich folgendes schon umgebaut:
11KWh peek PV auf dem Dach.
4 Stapler-Akkus (gebraucht, 85% Restkapa) mit je 24V und 450AH
Luft Wärme Pumpe mit 2 Solarpanele für Warmwasserunterstützung (8,88m²).
Komplette Beleuchtung auf 48V LED umgebaut
3 230V echte Sinus Konverter (max. 3KW Dauerlast) für den Rest im Haus (Je Stockwerk einen, Keller, EG, 1. OG)

Nächstes Projekt: 
- Weitere 6KWh peek auf die Garage
- 2 weitere Stapler-Akkus 
- Dient zur Ladung des E-Autos


----------



## ioStart (9 März 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Ein interessantes Buch zu dem Thema:
> 
> 
> Amazon.de
> ...



habe das Buch auch gelesen. Denke dass das die zu erwartende Situation relativ gut beschreibt. Strom hin oder her, es geht ums Essen und Trinken.
Die wenigsten Menschen sind Selbstversorger mit einem entsprechendem landwirtschaftlichen Betrieb - und noch wenigere haben die Ausrüstung um sich vor hungrigen Mitmenschen zu schützen. (muss eingestehen, dass das makaber klingt)

Ich selbst habe keine Vorbereitungen getroffen


----------



## JesperMP (9 März 2022)

Ich meine dies ist nicht was jeden einzelne Person überlegen soll, sondern unsere Regierungen.
Sie müssen die Basis Naherungsmittel auf Lager bringen, und wenn es notwendig wird durch Rationierung an die Einwohner verteilen.


----------



## Heinileini (9 März 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Sie müssen die Basis Naherungsmittel auf Lager bringen, und wenn es notwendig wird durch Rationierung an die Einwohner verteilen.


Was sollen die Regierungen mit den LagerBeständen machen, wenn sie nach langer NichtNutzung gegen neue Ware ausgetauscht werden müssen?
An die Tafeln "verteilen"?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 März 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Sie müssen die Basis Naherungsmittel auf Lager bringen


Es gibt ja die "zivile Notfallreserve":
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zivile_Notfallreserve



> Dieser Notvorrat soll eine tägliche Mahlzeit während kurzfristiger Engpässe von bis zu mehreren Wochen Dauer ermöglichen.


----------



## JesperMP (9 März 2022)

Ja, die Reserve gibts schon. Aber vielleicht muss sie es ein bisschen zunehmen.
Das wäre auch ein Signal an Putin, dass wir nehmen dies ernst.
Wenn die Einwohner einzeln einkauft und auf Lager liegt ist es Panik.
Wenn die Regierung das macht is es sorgfältige Planung.
Die grosse Länder wir USA, Kina, Russland haben wesentliche Reserven für diesen Zweck. Nicht nur für 'kurzfristige Engpässe'.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 März 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ja, die Reserve gibts schon. Aber vielleicht muss sie es ein bisschen zunehmen.
> Das wäre auch ein Signal an Putin, dass wir nehmen dies ernst.


Jetzt hat doch schon dank Corona fast jeder 20 Packungen Toilettenpapier und 50KG Nudeln zu Hause.
Passt doch


----------



## NBerger (9 März 2022)

Der Außenhandel mit Russland macht 2.3%... worum soll ich mir jetzt Sorgen machen???


----------



## JSEngineering (9 März 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ich meine dies ist nicht was jeden einzelne Person überlegen soll, sondern unsere Regierungen.
> Sie müssen die Basis Naherungsmittel auf Lager bringen, und wenn es notwendig wird durch Rationierung an die Einwohner verteilen.


es gibt ja eine Getreidereserve. Allerdings muß das auch erst einmal verteilt werden. Aber wie @DeltaMikeAir schon geschrieben hat: Das kommt ja nicht nur zum tragen, wenn ganz Deutschland down ist, sondern schon lokal, wenn mal mehrere Tage der Strom weg ist: https://www.wetter.de/cms/muensterl...neemassen-sturm-und-stromausfall-2555362.html
Du kannst nicht raus, einkaufen, Strom ist auch nicht da...
Anders herum gibt es genug Leute, die sich nicht in allen Belangen vom Staat was vorschreiben lassen wollen. Anders herum dann aber darauf warten, daß genau dieser Staat einem die Hand vor den Hintern hält? Das passt ja nicht zusammen...


----------



## Krumnix (9 März 2022)

EPA von den unterschiedlichen Militärs kaufen (Frankreich und Norwegen sollen lecker sein).
Halten lange


----------



## Lars Weiß (9 März 2022)

Krumnix schrieb:


> EPA von den unterschiedlichen Militärs kaufen (Frankreich und Norwegen sollen lecker sein).
> Halten lange



"Feuerzauber Texas" in Dosen hält sich auch 2-3Jahre...


----------



## dekuika (9 März 2022)

Vielleicht gibt es ja noch Dauerkekse von der NVA. Die Regierung kramt doch gerade die alten Bestände heraus. Die Kekse sollten 100 Jahre halten. Geschmeckt haben sie jedenfalls so.


----------



## Oberchefe (9 März 2022)

Am meisten Sorgen bereitet mir da das Bier der lokalen Brauerei. Das ist zum einen nur ein paar Wochen haltbar und zum anderen ein gewisser Bedarf...


----------



## nade (9 März 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Hallo nade,
> kannst du mir das mal bitte übersetzen,
> ich habe kein Wort verstanden ?


kauf dir ein analena baerbock duden. 
bitschupserrei, was teilweise die telegraphenleitung.. ähhh telefonleitung an datengeschwindigkeit bringt.
und rest, weißt schon spreche fließen zynissmus und irokasmus.


----------



## nade (9 März 2022)

Krumnix schrieb:


> EPA von den unterschiedlichen Militärs kaufen (Frankreich und Norwegen sollen lecker sein).
> Halten lange


epa, eine guter hinweis. bei hunger gehts rein und bei eckel runter. der hunger treibts rein und der eckel runter.


----------



## Markus (9 März 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ich meine dies ist nicht was jeden einzelne Person überlegen soll, sondern unsere Regierungen.
> Sie müssen die Basis Naherungsmittel auf Lager bringen, und wenn es notwendig wird durch Rationierung an die Einwohner verteilen.



Es gibt ja auch entsprechende Organisationen und Vorräte.

Es verlangt ja auch keiner von dir, dass du mich mit Kampfanzug und Messer im Wald verschanzt und Wilschweinfallen baust oder deine Keller zum Raviolibunker ausbaust.

Aber wenn im Notfall jeder erst mal Klarkommt, dann können die Hilfsorganisationen in Ruhe ihre Infrastruktur aufbauen und in der Situation entsprechend agieren anstatt sich mitten im Chaos erst um deine Gulaschsuppe, die Pillen deiner Oma und die Windeln deiner Kinder zu kümmern.

Also ich setzte einfach voraus, dass jeder in der Lage ist ein paar Tage klar zu kommen. Bei denen wo das - selbst verschuldet - nicht so ist darf gerne die natürliche Selektion greifen bevor wegen ihnen Unmengen Ressourcen der Allgemeinheit verbraten werden müssen.

Und wie gesagt, niemand muss sich deswegen den Supersurvivalscheiss geben und sich irgendwelche BW Ausrüstung oder Armbrüste* kaufen. Ein paar Kisten Wasser, ein paar Pack Nudeln, Reis, Mehl, Konserven, wichtige Medikamente, Taschenlampen, Batterien, was zu Feuermachen,... Das sollte doch im Haus sein, oder?


*Armbrüste sind in der Zombieapocalyse sicher ne coole Sache, aber danach siehts aktuell nicht aus.


----------



## Markus (9 März 2022)

Und bevor das mit den EPA jetzt jemand ernst nimmt. Man kann Geld auch anders verbrennen. Die gibt's auf dem zivilen Markt vermutlich nur um den Preppern vor dem Weltuntergang noch das Geld abzuknöpfen. Euer Supermarkt um die Ecke hat genug Kram. Und den kann man immer mal wieder nachkaufen und nebenher verzehren, dann wird auch nix alt.

Wer trotzdem EPA Style haben will, der kann sich ja den Fraß von Buss kaufen:






						Buss Mexiko-Hacksteak mit Kartoffeln und Gemüse, 6er Pack (6 x 300 g) : Amazon.de: Lebensmittel & Getränke
					

Amazon.de: Buss Mexiko-Hacksteak mit Kartoffeln und Gemüse, 6er Pack (6 x 300 g) - Jetzt bestellen! Große Auswahl & schneller Versand.



					www.amazon.de


----------



## nade (9 März 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Und bevor das mit den EPA jetzt jemand ernst nimmt. Man kann Geld auch anders verbrennen. Die gibt's auf dem zivilen Markt vermutlich nur um den Preppern vor dem Weltuntergang noch das Geld abzuknöpfen. Euer Supermarkt um die Ecke hat genug Kram. Und den kann man immer mal wieder nachkaufen und nebenher verzehren, dann wird auch nix alt.
> 
> Wer trotzdem EPA Style haben will, der kann sich ja den Fraß von BUS kaufen:
> 
> ...


oder doch die armbrust und auf die jagd gehn. nur eben nicht "dampfen" wie ein schlot und eben auch nicht hektesch rumschreien... nun ja ein wildschwein würd ich trotzdem bei den stärksten varianten damit erlegen wollen... ohne (nun ja ohne waffenbesitz und waffenschein) geeigneten waffe. für die selbstverteidigung ist eh ein küchenmesser besser als eine auf reichweite ausgelegte waffe. aber hier ja auch nicht der grundgedanke. heute hat mich ein kunde gefragt ob er sein privathaus auch mit einem aggregat betreiben kann.. ich nur ja geht ohne probleme eine einspeisesteckdose ein netzumschalter und ab dafür. alternativ 2 hauptschalter für die einspeisesteckdose und evu seite. was ich ihm nicht gesagt habe, aber auch nicht die frage war, ob dann die pv wieder anspringt. wird sie warscheinlich nicht. glaub 2hz was zumindest die evu ersatzaggregate mehr bringen, damit eben die erzeugeranlagen dadurch nicht ermuntert werden wieder in betrieb zu gehn.
gestern mal hollander gefragt ob bei einer beider bekannten müllverwertung ein schwarzstart der dampfturbine möglich wäre, bei dem anlagen kenntnis sollte es möglich sein... ob dann die verantwortlichen heinis auf die idee kommen eben vorrübergehend einen versorgungs flickenteppich zu generieren? industrie bleibt eben vorerst raus.. müßte möglich sein da kurzfristig wieder ohne eu und evtl bundesländer einzeln das netz unter 5 tage (wie gesagt wird) wieder hoch zu fahren.
ok geht aber nur, wenn die kasperletruppe in berlin und sonstigen regierungsämter nichts entscheiden darf.


----------



## Markus (10 März 2022)

nade schrieb:


> oder doch die armbrust und auf die jagd gehn. nur eben nicht "dampfen" wie ein schlot und eben auch nicht hektesch rumschreien... nun ja ein wildschwein würd ich trotzdem bei den stärksten varianten damit erlegen wollen... ohne (nun ja ohne waffenbesitz und waffenschein) geeigneten waffe. für die selbstverteidigung ist eh ein küchenmesser besser als eine auf reichweite ausgelegte waffe. aber hier ja auch nicht der grundgedanke. heute hat mich ein kunde gefragt ob er sein privathaus auch mit einem aggregat betreiben kann.. ich nur ja geht ohne probleme eine einspeisesteckdose ein netzumschalter und ab dafür. alternativ 2 hauptschalter für die einspeisesteckdose und evu seite. was ich ihm nicht gesagt habe, aber auch nicht die frage war, ob dann die pv wieder anspringt. wird sie warscheinlich nicht. glaub 2hz was zumindest die evu ersatzaggregate mehr bringen, damit eben die erzeugeranlagen dadurch nicht ermuntert werden wieder in betrieb zu gehn.
> gestern mal hollander gefragt ob bei einer beider bekannten müllverwertung ein schwarzstart der dampfturbine möglich wäre, bei dem anlagen kenntnis sollte es möglich sein... ob dann die verantwortlichen heinis auf die idee kommen eben vorrübergehend einen versorgungs flickenteppich zu generieren? industrie bleibt eben vorerst raus.. müßte möglich sein da kurzfristig wieder ohne eu und evtl bundesländer einzeln das netz unter 5 tage (wie gesagt wird) wieder hoch zu fahren.
> ok geht aber nur, wenn die kasperletruppe in berlin und sonstigen regierungsämter nichts entscheiden darf.



nade, ich schätze dich als Mitglied dieses Forum sehr.
Aber liest du deine Beiträge nach dem schreiben selbst nochmal durch?
Ich lese deine Beiträge ehrlichgesagt fast nie bzw. höre spätestens nach dem ersten "Satz" damit auf.
Vielleicht solltest du den Texten etwas Struktur geben und nicht nur die Worte die dir gerade durch den Kopf gehen 1:1 abtippen.
Ich bin wirklich nicht Anspruchsvoll was Grammatik und Rechtschreibung angeht, aber deine Beiträge sind für mich unlesbar.


----------



## NBerger (10 März 2022)

> Ich lese deine Beiträge ehrlichgesagt fast nie bzw. höre spätestens nach dem ersten "Satz" damit auf.


Da gibts nur eine Lösung: Weniger Satzzeichen und alles in einen Satz


----------



## Hesse (10 März 2022)

Meine Frau wollte heute eine Flasche Öl für die Küche kaufen die schon immer über 3€ der Liter kostet und musste sich Rechtfertigen wofür sie die will.
WAS machten Ihr  die Leute mit dem ÖL ? doch nicht ernsthaft ins Auto kippen ?


----------



## vollmi (11 März 2022)

Hesse schrieb:


> Meine Frau wollte heute eine Flasche Öl für die Küche kaufen die schon immer über 3€ der Liter kostet und musste sich Rechtfertigen wofür sie die will.
> WAS machten Ihr  die Leute mit dem ÖL ? doch nicht ernsthaft ins Auto kippen ?


Meinen alten landrover hab ich noch mit pflanzenöl getankt (die alteingesessenen forentreffteilnehmer werden ihn vielleicht noch kennen). Aber sicher nicht mit 3 euro edelöl und schon gar nicht aus Literflaschen. 
Ich bezweifle, dass noch eine nennenswerte Anzahl fahrzeuge auf den strassen ist, welche sich mit pöl zufrieden gibt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 März 2022)

Ich fahr ein ID4, der nimmt kein Pflanzenöl


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 März 2022)

Hesse schrieb:


> Meine Frau wollte heute eine Flasche Öl für die Küche kaufen die schon immer über 3€ der Liter kostet *und musste sich Rechtfertigen wofür sie die will.*


Als Wertanlage vielleicht


----------



## de vliegende hollander (11 März 2022)

Hesse schrieb:


> Meine Frau wollte heute eine Flasche Öl für die Küche kaufen die schon immer über 3€ der Liter kostet und musste sich Rechtfertigen wofür sie die will.
> WAS machten Ihr  die Leute mit dem ÖL ? doch nicht ernsthaft ins Auto kippen ?



Freund von mit hatte vor lange Zeit aus spaß mal gemacht. Im Mercedes W124 200D Literweise das zeug beim Aldi gehohlt.

Das auto hat gestunken wie ein Imbiss.. Aber hat funktioniert.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (11 März 2022)

nade schrieb:


> gestern mal hollander gefragt ob bei einer beider bekannten müllverwertung ein schwarzstart der dampfturbine möglich wäre, bei dem anlagen kenntnis sollte es möglich sein...



Die Hilfsenergie braucht mann. U.a. Ohne Kessel keine Dampf, Ohne Dampf kein drehende Turbine.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 März 2022)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Freund von mit hatte vor lange Zeit aus spaß mal gemacht. Im Mercedes W124 200D Literweise das zeug beim Aldi gehohlt.
> 
> Das auto hat gestunken wie ein Imbiss.. Aber hat funktioniert.


Ich habe vor 20 Jahren auch einmal in einem 190D zum Spaß Pflanzenöl eine Zeit lang reingekippt ( nur im Sommer ).
Wie der fliegende schon sagt, jeder der hinter einem fuhr hat das gerochen 🍟. Probleme gab es nicht. Aber in diese
Fahrzeuge hätte man auch das Altöl nach einem Ölwechsel reinkippen können und die wären noch gelaufen 😄


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (11 März 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich habe vor 20 Jahren auch einmal in einem 190D zum Spaß Pflanzenöl eine Zeit lang reingekippt ( nur im Sommer ).
> Wie der fliegende schon sagt, jeder der hinter einem fuhr hat das gerochen 🍟. Probleme gab es nicht. Aber in diese
> Fahrzeuge hätte man auch das Altöl nach einem Ölwechsel reinkippen können und die wären noch gelaufen 😄


Ich hatte auch 4 Jahre lang einen 190D, der hat auch nur Rapsöl bekommen.
Im Sommer nur Rapsöl.
Im Winter Mischung 50/50 Rapsöl/Diesel,
lief bis zum letzten Tag einwandfrei.
Gegen den Rost hat das PÖL aber nicht geholfen.


----------



## Hesse (11 März 2022)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Gegen den Rost hat das PÖL aber nicht geholfen.


Wenn du ihn darin eingelegt hättest vermutlich schon ….


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 März 2022)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Gegen den Rost hat das PÖL aber nicht geholfen


Ja, am Ende habe ich bei ihm die Türen auch nicht mehr zu fest zuschlagen dürfen. Die Wagenheberaufnahmen.....😥


----------



## de vliegende hollander (11 März 2022)

Wir sind unserseits mit dem ganze Freundeskreis Jahrenlang auf Rote Diesel gefahren. Zur Anfangszeiten für 25 Guldencent je Liter (1998). Meine Firma hat damals direkt am Hafen gelegen und wir haben jede 3,4 Wochen 1000 Liter bei ein befreundete Schifffahrer gehohlt. Das waren Zeiten..


----------



## Markus (11 März 2022)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Wir sind unserseits mit dem ganze Freundeskreis Jahrenlang auf Rote Diesel gefahren. Zur Anfangszeiten für 25 Guldencent je Liter (1998). Meine Firma hat damals direkt am Hafen gelegen und wir haben jede 3,4 Wochen 1000 Liter bei ein befreundete Schifffahrer gehohlt. Das waren Zeiten..



Meines Wissen ist man in NL grundsätzlich gerne mit Heizöl gefahren.
Aber wenn die Kisten länger gestanden sind, dann ist im Kraftstoffsystem einiges verklebt.
Mechanischen Einspritzpumpen sieht man in der Regel an wo die mal im Einsatz waren.
Es ist halt leider nicht einfach nur "gefärbter Diesel".


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 März 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Meines Wissen ist man in NL grundsätzlich gerne mit Heizöl gefahren.
> Aber wenn die Kisten länger gestanden sind, dann ist im Kraftstoffsystem einiges verklebt.
> Mechanischen Einspritzpumpen sieht man in der Regel an wo die mal im Einsatz waren.
> Es ist halt leider nicht einfach nur "gefärbter Diesel".


Ich habe das schon andersherum gemacht, wenn ich meine Heizöltanks
trocken gefahren habe, dann habe Diesel bei der Tankstelle geholt und 
zuhause ein Donnerwetter von meiner Frau.


----------



## Hesse (11 März 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> zuhause ein Donnerwetter von meiner Frau.


Was „Mann“ der Frauen wegen schon für komische Sachen macht


----------



## s_kraut (11 März 2022)

Fraglich was zum Blackout führt....erstaunlich niedrige Windkraft seit Beginn der Ukraine-Krise? Putin´s Schergen am Regler?


Seit gestern scheint es wieder stabil zu sein, Antivir installiert..?

edit: Daten von hier 





						Agorameter
					






					www.agora-energiewende.de


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 März 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Es ist halt leider nicht einfach nur "gefärbter Diesel".


Früher wurde Furfural beigemischt. Heute Solvent Yellow 124.

Bei LKW's wird hier und da mal eine Probe aus dem Tank entnommen, bei PKW habe ich es noch nie erlebt/mitbekommen das es kontrolliert wird.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 März 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Fraglich was zum Blackout führt....erstaunlich niedrige Windkraft seit Beginn der Ukraine-Krise? Putin´s Schergen am Regler?
> Anhang anzeigen 59737
> 
> Seit gestern scheint es wieder stabil zu sein, Antivir installiert..?
> ...


Zumindest bei mir ( Bayern ) passt die Tabelle zum Wind. Bis zum 26. Feb war es windig, dann einige Tage bis gestern etwas windstill und heute mal wieder etwas mehr Wind.

Klingt also plausibel.


----------



## s_kraut (11 März 2022)

ja ne gefühlt war es immer windig - wenigstens am Lech.

Da habe ich mal ein paar Windmessdaten gefunden und repräsentativ die Stromernte mit rein


so allein mit Physik erklärt sich das nicht....bzw. wenigstens nicht mit meinen Daten   vllt war es auch zu böig


----------



## JSEngineering (11 März 2022)

Vielleicht fehlen die Daten in der Aufstellung, die über das gehackte SAT-Netzwerk nicht abgerufen werden konnten...









						Satelliten-Störung: Tausende Windräder nicht  steuerbar
					

In Zentraleuropa sind tausende Windkraftanlagen nicht ansteuerbar. Das Satelliten-Netzwerk KA-SAT ist ausgefallen.




					www.heise.de
				




Wenn man die Anlagen nicht erreicht, können auch die produzierten Strommengen nicht in die Statistik kommen...


----------



## s_kraut (11 März 2022)

Die Backofen-Uhr geht jedenfalls nicht nach    es war also in der Summe genug Strom da.


----------



## JSEngineering (11 März 2022)

produziert haben sie ja, waren nur nicht erreichbar...


----------



## ducati (12 März 2022)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Vielleicht fehlen die Daten in der Aufstellung, die über das gehackte SAT-Netzwerk nicht abgerufen werden konnten...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scheinbar müssen die Modems ausgetauscht werden...









						SERVICE UPDATE - bigblu
					

Wir arbeiten hart daran, Sie wieder online zu bringen Vielen Dank für Ihre Geduld, während wir an der Behebung des anhaltenden Ausfalls arbeiten. Wir wissen, dass Sie schon seit einiger Zeit ohne Dienst sind und möchten Ihnen versichern, dass wir alles tun, um Sie so schnell wie möglich wieder...




					bigbluinternet.de


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 März 2022)

Ich habe so den Eindruck, das man Russland nicht nur vom Swift 
sondern auch vom Internet abkoppeln muß


----------



## ducati (12 März 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich habe so den Eindruck, das man Russland nicht nur vom Swift
> sondern auch vom Internet abkoppeln muß


Machen sie doch grad selber schon...



			Golem.de: IT-News für Profis


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 März 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Machen sie doch grad selber schon...
> 
> 
> 
> Golem.de: IT-News für Profis


aber wahrscheinlich nur in einer Richtung


----------



## maxder2te (13 März 2022)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Macht Ihr Euch Gedanken darüber?
> Macht Ihr etwas, um Euch auf solche Situationen vorzubereiten?
> Macht Ihr Euch momentan darüber mehr Gedanken als normal?


Da ich der Meinung bin dass diejenigen, die unserer Verteilnetze betreuen, im Gegensatz zu anderen Kontinenten nicht ausschließlich geldgierige Vollidioten als Vorgesetzte haben:
Nein, nein und nein


----------



## Aventinus (13 März 2022)

Ich hab mir letztens eine PV aufs Dach geklebt. Der Wechselrichter hat einen Backup-Stromkreis. Ich hab da mal drei Steckdosen hingebastelt. Da sollte das Notwendigste (Gefrierschrank, Kühlschrank, ggf. Heizung) schnell umgesteckt bzw. geklemmt sein. Würd da aber auch keine Unsummen ausgeben. Wenn das Zeug aus dem Gefrierschrank mal zum wegwerfen ist, ist noch nicht viel passiert. Und Feuer kann man auch so machen. Im Zweifel "koche" ich auf dem Grill.


----------



## dekuika (13 März 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich habe so den Eindruck, das man Russland nicht nur vom Swift
> sondern auch vom Internet abkoppeln muß


Vielleicht sollte man Russland, oder besser Putin, von der Erde abkoppeln.


----------

